
SFLC has filed to cancel Software Freedom Conservancy’s trademark - maxlybbert
https://communityovercode.com/2017/11/legal-issues-software-freedom/
======
ShaneCurcuru
Still developing story, but this shows reason #67 why trademarks are more
important than most devs think.

Another interesting discussion is on LWN: lwn.net/Articles/738046/

